

Show HN: Vraple - a wrapper around search engines - saltvedt
http://vraple.com

======
saltvedt
I've written about my motivation for creating Vraple on my blog:
[http://saltvedt.github.io/2013/08/06/searching-and-
retrievin...](http://saltvedt.github.io/2013/08/06/searching-and-retrieving-
with-vraple/)

------
bifrost
I'd definately recommend adding in some other variety, since DDG is basically
a wrapper+intelligence already. I do like the concept of the "meta search" but
this sorta reminds me of Cuil...

